# John Petrucci and the Music Man Majesty



## Black Mamba (May 2, 2014)




----------



## ncfiala (May 2, 2014)

Am I the only one who thinks these are ugly as hell. I'm sure it plays great though.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 2, 2014)

Trust me, you aren't.


----------



## Tesla (May 2, 2014)

ncfiala said:


> Am I the only one who thinks these are ugly as hell. I'm sure it plays great though.



Nah...there was a whole thread about it haha.


----------



## MoshJosh (May 2, 2014)

So is the "shovel" part on piece that fits into the bass wood body like a puzzle? Serious question I swear


----------



## RevelGTR (May 2, 2014)

I saw his clinic a couple weeks ago where he demoed and talked about the Majesty. It makes a lot more since when he explains everything, and really looks good in person. He also played Majesty's exclusively that night at the show.


----------



## Chocopuppet (May 2, 2014)

"I wanted it to play like a horse that looks like a car."


----------



## JustMac (May 2, 2014)

Chocopuppet said:


> "I wanted it to play like a horse that looks like a car."


"I wanted it to play like a shovel that looks like a spade"


----------



## TimSE (May 2, 2014)

I actually really like that guitar. I didnt think I would but I really dig the shape


----------



## Overtone (May 2, 2014)

You know, after seeing John w/ the guitar it suits him. In fact, the evolution of the guitar has followed a pattern we've seen before...



Spoiler


----------



## MetalBuddah (May 2, 2014)

I love this thing


----------



## Psionic (May 2, 2014)

Since its a guitar designed like a car i miss a cup holder and some kind of seat heater that warms your belly. This whole stallion and car talk seems kinda childish to me...

Maybe hes gonna ride on it to his next gig who knows .

I personally like the old design, features on the new one maybe nice but just the look of it wont make me GAS for one.


----------



## Zado (May 2, 2014)

The black finished one is the classiest of the bunch,but it really lacks that rude and savage shovel design that makes it look so diggin machine.


----------



## SpaceDock (May 2, 2014)

I don't think the body has a bad design, it just looks so dumb with that headstock.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 2, 2014)

And the ridiculous faux-carbon fiber shovel.


----------



## Zalbu (May 2, 2014)

I don't think it's that bad looking, I'd play that one over pretty much any Explorer or Flying V-shape.


----------



## Thorerges (May 2, 2014)

The headstock definitely kills it. The body is meant to be unique, elegant and streamlined - forward looking while the headstock is a vestige of their other models. I like the black though.


----------



## Forkface (May 2, 2014)

if you refinish one to avoid seeing that shovel im sure it would look awesome.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 2, 2014)

Zalbu said:


> I'd play that one over pretty much any Explorer or Flying V-shape.


----------



## ErkerAsylum (May 2, 2014)

ncfiala said:


> Am I the only one who thinks these are ugly as hell. I'm sure it plays great though.



Yeah I think they look kind of weird with that middle part....


----------



## Jonathan20022 (May 2, 2014)

I hope whoever the good people that wire guitars over at EBMM got a raise


----------



## ErkerAsylum (May 2, 2014)

Jonathan20022 said:


> I hope whoever the good people that wire guitars over at EBMM got a raise



Holy wiring job Batman!


----------



## Negav (May 2, 2014)

The red one he plays is growing on me...


----------



## geese_com (May 2, 2014)

Not a fan of the shape, but it sounded great when I saw them live a couple weeks ago.


----------



## donray1527 (May 2, 2014)

i wish theyd make a jpx in hat blue color. its hawt


----------



## Phantom (May 2, 2014)

MoshJosh said:


> So is the "shovel" part on piece that fits into the bass wood body like a puzzle? Serious question I swear


I believe they said it was a cap. I know that they talked about it in this video.
NAMM &#39;14 - Music Man John Petrucci Majesty, MM 90 Armada, Axis Hollowbody, and Ernie Ball Strings - YouTube


----------



## Given To Fly (May 2, 2014)

I like it! Or at least I like it as much as I like any good guitar. I wish my JPX7 had a tilt back headstock and if the 24th fret is truly accessible than that is a huge plus. The Jackson B8 is the only guitar I've ever played where you can keep the same hand position and play at the 24th fret. If this guitar feels the same than that is a huge plus! I like the new pickup selector and the recessed knobs as well. I'm willing to bet the overall feel of the guitar body is similar to the Ibanez S Series which is a good thing in my book. 

Overall, if its a good guitar, it will sell, and Music Man makes good guitars. 

Lastly, someone suggested the left hand version should be called "Ytse Jam" and I completely agree.


----------



## groverj3 (May 3, 2014)

I hated it before I saw him play with it. It looks better when being played.

That being said, I wish the shovel wasn't there and that the headstock was a little more modern looking.


----------



## XeoFLCL (May 3, 2014)

I dunno if this is cheating, but I think the black one is absolute _*sex*_ for a black guitar.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (May 3, 2014)

The black one is the only one I honestly find that appealing. And I still probably wouldn't buy one knowing full well I could just get another one of the models that I like better


----------



## Jzbass25 (May 3, 2014)

It looks better being played but that upper horn seems huge and I wish they'd just paint the whole thing in those really nice colors it already comes with, without the stupid shovel of carbon fiber.


----------



## wilch (May 3, 2014)

That black one is a damn sexy looking shovel!


----------



## Espresto (May 3, 2014)

So, now you know how bassists felt when the bongo was released?


----------



## 7stringDemon (May 3, 2014)

I think I would be a fan if they made a matte black one without being able to see the shovel-shaped puzzle piece in the middle. 

Though if they tilted the headstock back on a normal old JP7, I would never buy one of these. 

I hope the tilted back headstocks catch on. It's my only real pet-peeve with EBMM guitars.


----------



## OmegaSlayer (May 3, 2014)

I like it


----------



## SavM (May 3, 2014)

Hmm I kind of dig it, I think with different paint options it will look great. Get rid of that middle cap tbh, somewhat reminds me of the Horizon III which is no bad thing at all.


----------



## skisgaar (May 3, 2014)

These instruments are growing on me...

like a tumour...but a good kind of tumour!


----------



## Schaug (May 3, 2014)

When I first saw it I hated it but now.... I seem to LOVE IT! Majesty really does it for me. But then, I'm soo indecisive and have no personality whatsoever XD 

Srsly, it is kind of growing on me...


----------



## Herrick (May 3, 2014)

It's pretty ugly. Those short, fat, Fender-like headstocks look bad enough on his other guitars but they look even worse on this one. That being said, I can't imagine that body looking much better with a more fitting headstock. 

I'm sure he sounds great on it. I can't view the video because I am at work.


----------



## WhoThenNow7 (May 3, 2014)

I love it. I love the look, too. I want to play one badly.. what song is he playing?


----------



## Black Mamba (May 3, 2014)

WhoThenNow7 said:


> I love it. I love the look, too. I want to play one badly.. what song is he playing?



Enigma Machine


----------



## JasonT (May 3, 2014)

Originally I did not like the top horn at all. I've come around on it. The ergonomics of the guitar and the tone woods make me want to try one.


----------



## Jzbass25 (May 3, 2014)

Espresto said:


> So, now you know how bassists felt when the bongo was released?



As a bassist I've always felt the bongo looked like a fish.


----------



## bythepainiseetheothers (May 3, 2014)

Do not like, at all.


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream (May 3, 2014)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> And the ridiculous faux-carbon fiber shovel.



And the reason it's not carbon fiber is...drum roll...it's actually a piece of maple that has been laser itched and dyed to look like carbon fiber, who would have thought


----------



## lettmusic (May 3, 2014)

the original JP6 and JP7 are the shit for me. The designs were really something that they put in a lot of research .The forearm scoop on those are ingenious. You don't realized how great it is but after a 3-hour set on a gig, you'll really appreciate it!
The Majesty design is just plain weird. Reminds me of something ESP custom shop would do for their over the top Japanese artists.


----------



## Slunk Dragon (May 3, 2014)

That wiring job looks like the spaghetti noodle farm of Satan. I hope their techs are paid well, otherwise that's just a crime to do to them.


----------



## Herrick (May 3, 2014)

Jzbass25 said:


> As a bassist I've always felt the bongo looked like a fish.



It reminds me of a toilet seat.


----------



## kamello (May 3, 2014)

skisgaar said:


> These instruments are growing on me...
> 
> like a tumour...but a good kind of tumour!



oh god


----------



## asher (May 3, 2014)

I definitely think it looks better "in the wild" in that video, and the black looks waaaaay better than the other colors, for once. The body shape I'm alright with (agree re: Horizon III), but I really don't think the headstock blends very well. That and the shovel's a bit silly.

The controls and such are pretty cool though.


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav (May 3, 2014)

I won't like, I actually really like the looks of the red one, now.

But only as a 7 string, this guitar doesn't work as a 6, in my opinion.

But I agree that it looks much better being played than just being displayed. I want to at least try one out.

If the opportunity to buy one for a decent price came up, I can't say I'd say no


----------



## ilyti (May 3, 2014)

Kinda sorta like. Except for the "hey is that carbon fiver? nope its just made to look that way". That's just silly. My guess is that'll be gone in next year's run of these. It will also have a flame top before you know it. But still, nice to see him try something different after 15 years of all his guitars being essentially the same body shape.


----------



## BusinessMan (May 4, 2014)

I don't care for the guitar, but what was the song in the intro? I'm a DT noob aside from their last 2 albums and a couple songs of systematic chaos


----------



## Herrick (May 4, 2014)

BusinessMan said:


> I don't care for the guitar, but what was the song in the intro? I'm a DT noob aside from their last 2 albums and a couple songs of systematic chaos



That's Enigma Machine from their latest album.


----------



## Svava (May 4, 2014)

Got my Majesty 7 today

Arctic Dream

Best guitar I've ever played <3


What's the best way to get someone to stop playing an Ernie Ball Guitar?

Give him another one


----------



## BetterOffShred (May 4, 2014)

Chocopuppet said:


> "I wanted it to play like a horse that looks like a car."



This.. 

Yeah I dunno, I think it's pretty horrible looking to be honest. I mean Petrucci shreds hard and all, and I'm sure it's a sexbeast of an axe, but I don't really care for the look. The little shovel cutout thing also seems excessive to me, like Ernie ball got a laser etcher and were like "Yo John check out what we can stuff on top of your guitar". Overall the man is an awesome guitar player and whatever he plays will sound amazing.


----------



## Jzbass25 (May 4, 2014)

I was just thinking, JP is basically the size of a fullgrown grizzly now so maybe that guitar will look huge on normal sized people and looks fine strapped onto bears? (This is sarcasm but it's true JP is pretty big and the body seems pretty large)

Svava is the thing heavy? Mahogany neck and what looks like a large body might kill some peoples backs.

edit: I will say the guitar looks like it would be comfortable in a classical stance which is what I use.


----------



## ilyti (May 4, 2014)

Svava said:


> Got my Majesty 7 today
> 
> Arctic Dream
> 
> Best guitar I've ever played <3


NGD thread is nonnegotiable. I hope you realize this.


----------



## Santuzzo (May 4, 2014)

I'm not a fan of the way this thing looks, but that is just me. It's all a matter of taste.
I just hope they will never discontinue the standard JP7 series!


----------



## Splenetic (May 4, 2014)

I really like it. A lot. Not a huge fan of his previous sig model (looks wise....i bet it plays like a dream) but this one really hits the spot for me.


----------



## Musiscience (May 4, 2014)

Why not just offer those new matte paint job on the regular JP models? 
Especially the jpx to jp12


----------



## JaeSwift (May 4, 2014)

Honestly, why did they have to go and laser etch a faux-carbon look on a piece of maple when they could have just skinned it with real carbon fiber for 1/4th the cost (including additional finishing and sanding required). It would have looked waaaay better.

I HATE faux carbon.


----------



## teamSKDM (May 4, 2014)

I personally would have prefered a neck through jp, with all these features. Hopefully he doesnt give up on the jp line and will get onto it one day.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 4, 2014)

JaeSwift said:


> Honestly, why did they have to go and laser etch a faux-carbon look on a piece of maple when they could have just skinned it with real carbon fiber for 1/4th the cost (including additional finishing and sanding required). It would have looked waaaay better.
> 
> I HATE faux carbon.



Sterling claimed that even a thin carbon fiber veneer altered the tone.


----------



## quattro19tdi (May 4, 2014)

I think the shovel is cool.


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream (May 4, 2014)

JaeSwift said:


> Honestly, why did they have to go and laser etch a faux-carbon look on a piece of maple when they could have just skinned it with real carbon fiber for 1/4th the cost (including additional finishing and sanding required). It would have looked waaaay better.
> 
> I HATE faux carbon.



Usually  faux = knock-off, i.e. much cheaper, well, not in this case. They went out of their way to mimic carbon-fiber look at 10x the price and make the guitar look butt ugly in the process (except the black colored version, which looks fine).

I mean they could have used REAL carbon-fiber pickguard or a top-only texture w/ matching headstock, but no. Had that time and effort went to design a better headstock, they could have had a winner. 

Honestly, EB needs to stop this nonsense about "...design was inspired by a car" BS. They said the bongo bass was inspired and was even co-designed by BMW, well, I don't think of a beamer when I look at the Bongo bass, and the Majesty is no exception. My 2 cents.


*EDIT:*


HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Sterling claimed that even a thin carbon fiber veneer altered the tone.



...and these huge plastic pickguards (in several EBMM guitars) + front routing don't alter the tone?


----------



## Pablo (May 4, 2014)

It sounds odd, but that guitar would have looked _much_ better with a bongo headstock 






The fake carbon fibre is silly and I think it would have looked better without the pointy arse... other than that, I think the design is actually beginning to grow on me... but then again, maybe it's just the beer talking


----------



## Given To Fly (May 4, 2014)

Musiscience said:


> Why not just offer those new matte paint job on the regular JP models?
> Especially the jpx to jp12



The "Stealth" option is available as a $200 or $250 option. Your only matte color option is matte black but that is to be expected for something called "Stealth."


----------



## Svava (May 4, 2014)

Jzbass25 said:


> I was just thinking, JP is basically the size of a fullgrown grizzly now so maybe that guitar will look huge on normal sized people and looks fine strapped onto bears? (This is sarcasm but it's true JP is pretty big and the body seems pretty large)
> 
> Svava is the thing heavy? Mahogany neck and what looks like a large body might kill some peoples backs.
> 
> edit: I will say the guitar looks like it would be comfortable in a classical stance which is what I use.



I use classical position as well.

It's actually lighter than my JP13 6 string.


Super- SUPER light

Like a bit heavier than a Parker xD


Love it.


And I am wondering what to do for the NGD.... 

I have some pics of it already but was thinking of recording something...

The issue is I'm between amps at the moment and have nothing to get really good tone from....

Hmm.. standby xD


----------



## asher (May 4, 2014)

Clips later. Pictures NAO!


----------



## Musiscience (May 4, 2014)

Given To Fly said:


> The "Stealth" option is available as a $200 or $250 option. Your only matte color option is matte black but that is to be expected for something called "Stealth."



I know about the stealth JP. What I meant was the frost/matte colours of the majesty such as arctic dream and siberian sapphire. Those finishes are incredibly nice looking, but I just can't get into the shape of the majesty. A JPX in siberian sapphire would be insane


----------



## Svava (May 4, 2014)

asher said:


> Clips later. Pictures NAO!



http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/se...-string-arctic-dream-content.html#post4026109

Ask and you shall recieveth !


----------



## Rock4ever (May 5, 2014)

I saw DT a few weeks back, and I really liked the Arctic Dream finish. It looked like the Barolo on the JPX with the lights low.


----------



## HaloHat (May 6, 2014)

Zalbu said:


> I don't think it's that bad looking, I'd play that one over pretty much any Explorer or Flying V-shape.



Ok, I can let the Explorer comment slide, but the Flying V... OH NO HE DITINT! Why you no good dirty rotten low down yellow belly sap suckin' boll weevel varmint! Ya take that back about the V!  

 #---< so you know I'm kidding >---#


----------



## mr_rainmaker (May 6, 2014)

reminds me of a 80`s guitar throwback.


----------



## timbucktu123 (May 6, 2014)

ive decided when i get the money im getting one


----------

